# Nabba Midlands and Pro am



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Anyone going or competing?

I'm going to watch with a few mates and my mrs as we have a mate competing in the First timers and another in the toned figure.

Anyone been before as it seems to be really poorly advertised, I live 2 minutes from the venue and only recently found out that a show was held so near to me?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Cheese said:


> Anyone going or competing?
> 
> I'm going to watch with a few mates and my mrs as we have a mate competing in the First timers and another in the toned figure.
> 
> Anyone been before as it seems to be really poorly advertised, I live 2 minutes from the venue and only recently found out that a show was held so near to me?


OMFG :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:

Erm I might pop along :lol:

Yep it is badly advertised cheese - I went last year and was a big turn out actually !

So come on then - who is your pal in toned figure ? We will be nice to her I promise ! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

I also have a lady friend competing in this show and she will smash them all!!!


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

im going  its always a good show nice lttle venue to a bit basic backstage ,but does the job lol


----------



## Big JMJ (May 2, 2008)

I have competed there for the last two years and its one of those shows that is slow to start but once its up and running and turns out ok.

I will be popping along (if i am allowed)


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Im going, sounds like it going to be good


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Her names Rachel its her first contest, are you competing then Jem? (excuse my ignorance i'm not on here that often any more).

JMJ - why might you not be allowed? lol


----------



## ostrain (Sep 8, 2009)

Where is it?


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Brierley Hill civic.

I think Tony Bailey will be in the crowd too although i'm not sure if he's prep'd anyone for the contest?


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

I'll be there.

Cheering on some woman in Toned and the Emporium boys Dave and Mark.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

PRL said:


> I'll be there.
> 
> Cheering on some woman in Toned and the Emporium boys Dave and Mark.


Hmmmph "some woman" ....I've been called worse pete :lol:

I am soooo excited !

Bring on the food baby :thumb: ...Pete you and your boys coming with us for a meal after ?

Yes I'm competing cheese - I will keep an eye out for Rachel then - same class as me :thumbup1:


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Yep I'm going to watch, my first show so muchly excited. Feel free to say hi if you spot me, I'll prob be wandering round like a lost sheep!


----------



## Big JMJ (May 2, 2008)

Cheese said:


> Her names Rachel its her first contest, are you competing then Jem? (excuse my ignorance i'm not on here that often any more).
> 
> JMJ - why might you not be allowed? lol


Mrs and little ones might have something to say about me going. But I have my pass to southport. Goodluck to all competing


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

just had a look at jason corrick he looks the best ive seen him dry as a bone he will be in the pro am class bset of luck buddy


----------



## fit1 (Mar 27, 2009)

All the best to Jim and Val hope you have a great show.

All the very best to anyone competing all the hard work is done so enjoy yourselves and have a great day.

sadly i wont be there wish i could but been laid up ill since my Welsh show last week.


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

So who won? cant find the results anywhere :cursing:


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Not sure of the names of winners but my mrs's mate came 2nd in the toned figure and her mates bloke came 5th in the First timers.

The winner of the first timers in my opinion won it with relative ease, there were some good lads in it but he just stood out, i think he was sikh but as i said don't remember his name.


----------



## leesbiceps (Sep 21, 2008)

that will be my Client Mr Randeep Lotay who I trained and prepped throughout and he done me proud


----------



## fit1 (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi Big Silver Back, spoke to Val earlier she told me Dave Guest came 2nd in the pro-am with Jason Corrick winning.Dont know any others.


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

fit1 said:


> Hi Big Silver Back, spoke to Val earlier she told me Dave Guest came 2nd in the pro-am with Jason Corrick winning.Dont know any others.


 Thanks Mike :thumb:


----------



## lyndbo (Dec 22, 2008)

leesbiceps said:


> that will be my Client Mr Randeep Lotay who I trained and prepped throughout and he done me proud


 yep the guy stood out and deserved to win,congrats to him.me myself was a little dissappointed that i didn't place


----------



## lyndbo (Dec 22, 2008)

anybody got any pics of the first timers,mine didn't turn out too good


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

vaux275 said:


> anybody got any pics of the first timers,mine didn't turn out too good


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

My pal Rich Gozdecki came 2nd in Class 1 and competed 100% natty! He is competing in the NPA in 2 weeks time


----------



## stevenE (Jun 4, 2009)

Nabba Midlands 2010 is on channel 281 for anyone interested...


----------

